# Who lets someone know where they are going fishing?



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

First off Roberta, I think your a bad bad wife. Poor Keith........or was he just woried about who was going to make his dinner. :? :lol:

I usually write down place of launch and ETA back home. Lately I've been a little slack and only telling my half asleep wifey where I'm leaving, but I usually depart from a couple of usual place (on the Redcliffe peninsula). Also I carry on my life jacket (which I always wear when out in the bay) a VHF radio and a pocket knife, plus I usually have my esky on board with flairs, V sheet and first aid kit.......plus the mobile phone is always on the yak in a water proof container (just dont anyone dare ring me while I'm fishing :twisted: ).........so does that make me a good boy then. :wink:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I always let the missus know where I'm going and roughly what time I'll be back. If I'm on a hot bite (which is hardly ever  ) I'll send here a smoke signal saying I'll be late home for here to cook my tea :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

usually my mum who lives a few doors away, also T-curve and I txt each other about a million times a day so he always knows what i'm getting up to!


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Good topic, always worth a thought before venturing offshore or even in the estuaries. You never know what could happen.


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

I always advise my parents where I'm heading out from and also call while out on the water and when I return to let them know I'm okay (as I'm asthmatic).I carry my mobile and puffer on me in a dry bag strapped to my vest which I always have on and have a first aid kit in the front hatch in a dry bag also.Soon to add a handheld to this setup.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I must admit to being a bit naughty with this one. My wife doesn't want me fishing inshore alone or at night, so I've been known to fabricate (perhaps time-shift is a better expression) fishing partners and even to not being honest about fishing location.

Now I've got a VHF radio I'll be able to inform coastal patrol of my movements inshore


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Same here Dave.

I've been known to use the line " of course I wasn't out there alone....what do you think I am ?? :roll: "

Also now carry a VHF outside.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

I usually tell my wife when I am going for a paddle but not when I will return. This slightly annoys her and she seems incapable of understanding the difficulty in predicting return times is a function of the hook up curve!
Despite this we then do a safety check in a fashion: "Where are you going?" Bass Point, Minamurra or XX etc "Do you have your paddle? I am not driving to XX if you forget it again."

Has anyone else ever been stupid enough to throw the yak and fishing gear on and charge off with out their paddle?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Rick said:


> Has anyone else ever been stupid enough to throw the yak and fishing gear on and charge off with out their paddle?


Maybe....  :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeXzhQ4AAC5XgAAQQOcgYJQAP+ffoDAA7DCE1P1R6mmmgANNMgEqE/UZJo1PUAAAGmhAKaPUyaaANPUU2Hknfz9Z2wrHEdsWTJqkAhwBKTluepSdINIJSlZXeMaUD4msX0DTKjqPlkiYwmdSCHX6Zb5Ch1hvmoki7emZH2I/VWS5iD3KYHcEVArM6VjvCF+oW1MWfxLRRxFSCBySAbQ8EOFAa6o+TTZ7CzZZmwnvxvyfZY0JFHVcmZIBx0o2pxF5AUDCbF7jhBJ7lemtMQv4XOE6aRI2M0I0FLFJGNhlN+qVR2Hjaq+5jEFeQzSMk5Xiz/uTCGauoi38XckU4UJDl84UOA==


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

i tell my wife where i,m going to be fishing and what time i will return,she replies "what ever and turn that bl......y light off :?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm getting better about telling others when I'm going out. When I first started kayaking I almost always went out alone and never told anybody that I was going. If I had run into trouble on a Friday after-work paddle, it would have been likely that nobody would know until sometime on Monday morning when I didn't show up for work. I always stored my kayak next to my desk at the office, so my co-workers might have noticed that it was missing as well and figured out that I was lost at sea :lol: Not a very good system.

Now that I'm married, my wife doesn't let me get away with being that stupid. I tell her the night before if I'm going to go fishing. I'll leave a note for her in the morning to let her know where I'm going and approximately how long I'm going to be out. If I have to change plans I'll give her a call when she wakes up. I'm pretty bad about coming in on time. I usually just tell my wife that she shouldn't worry unless she hasn't heard from me in over 10 hours (that's about my limit for sitting on a kayak).

I carry two VHF marine band radios and I usually fish within line of site of the two Coast Guard VHF high sites in San Diego. I also carry my cell phone in a waterproof box. I'll be purchasing an EPIRB pretty soon as well.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm lucky my leash is long, so I tell mrs crusin some rough specs and she usually calls at about time to find out how much longer i'll be out :lol:

I always have a backup plan in my head should something go wrong, exit points, landing spots, a yak that will float completly swamped and carry a cut down bottle an sponge for bailing.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

When in open waters or large expanse I log on with the coastal patrol via VHF. When fishing much safer types of waters (rivers etc) I usually rely on having my mobile in its waterproof bag.

Coastal Patrol are pretty good - they will usually start the ball rolling to chase you up within minutes of your expected arrival time expiring if you have not logged off or made contact with them to alter your plans.

Bart70


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

My wife doesn't usually know what i'm talking about when i tell her where i'm going (unless it is clovelly) but she must get concerned later because she always calls me to say " WHERE THE BLOODY HELL ARE YOU " and the kids must be happy because they are screaming and yelling in the background. :lol:

BUT on a more serious note: at this time of year i am more inclined to have the yak on the roof of the car and see if i can sneak off for a fish during the day, now for this to be successful i can't really say "i'm off for a fish" so safety is an issue.

Maybe we could have a tread running where you can post that you have gone out, where, a contact and then edit or delete it when you are back. If the other half knows the info is on the forum she could check if there was a problem.
just for those occasions when you can't tell anyone.

to crazy ? to complicated ? 
just a thought


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah i can see that.
i was thinking more like a log where you just left a note, then say i could tell my wife if she can't find me she could look at the site and see if and where i have gone.
That would cover the liability wouldn't it ? It could be marked as unmonitored and called a log.
But i guess the site stability is the issue.
Hmm, so simple yet not :?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

This has a very recent flavour for me. Went out on Sat last off Noosa alone looking for a reef about four kms out, without a gps (stupid). I had told Crushie where I was going so eventually the alarm would have been raised. As it turned out I misssed the reef altogether and ended up about 3km further out to sea than I expected. I hadnt realised the strength of the current and had my back to the land. When I turned I noticed the weather had closed in and I couldnt see any land for the rain. Confident I knew where to go I started the trip back. The wind got up and the current started to run harder. I have no idea how far offshore I was but it took over two hours of solid pedalling to get back. The normal trip back is less than one. At one stage I began to think I wouldnt make it. I never saw another boat all morning. Had I had an issue my one chance was my phone. Even then I didnt have the number of the coast guard. 
Funny how you have time to think when youre on a long journey. When I got home I bought a vhf radio. I am going to join the coast guard and do what my father always did when I was a kid. Radio them when you leave port, radio everytime you move or miss a time check and tell them when you return.
Im also going to carry my anchor from now on. I stopped for a breather for 30 secs once and figure I lost 10 mins or more. The anchor would have held or slowed my movement whilst I rested.
The next thing is that gps. I always looked at them as a luxury for finding the fish. Now I see them as a very valuable safety tool. Had I known how fast I was drifting on the current my trolling route would have been very different. I wouldnt have ended up way offshore and I would have found the reef and caught a fish. Instead I ended up in bed all of Sunday with exhaustion. 
Telling someone is good. But I think offshore you just need something a little more responsive. You can drift a long way in the hours between when you could have radioed the coast guard and when your loved ones decided you were late home.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I've almost never told anyone where & when I'm going. Being pretty much a solitary soul, one dilemma is who to tell. If I tell my elderly parents, who live in the same town, it'll only cause them to worry about my safety. They do that a bit now, when I tell them afterwards where I've been. My friends all have their own various activities on weekends & I'm reluctant to burden them with some of the responsibility for my well being.

I do tell my dog :roll: but she just cracks a sad that I'm going somewhere without her & so wouldn't tell anyone if I was overdue as she'd think I deserved any misfortune for leaving her at home  .

I'm thinking about getting a VHF so I can let the local sea rescue mob know my location & ETR. I have thought about phoning them but some of the volunteers who are rostered to man the radio do so from sub bases in their own homes so where would I ring through to? I keep meaning to contact the sea rescue group to discuss such matters as well as seeing about joining up.

Outside the inlets on reasonably open water I always keep myself tethered to my kayak, it's definitely the one thing I don't want to be separated from.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi guys n gals safety is an utmost every time we go out we have a paddle plan which we stick to and also relate to the coastguard via vhf stating where,when and due in times it saves these guys getting called out unnecessary,as we are all aware summertime gets busy and it has been know for holiday-makers when they see some-one paddling they panic and think they are waving for help!  at least by making the coastguard aware it saves an unnecessary visit when there could be someone in greater strife when you are not
tight lines 
lw :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Yakfisho (Aug 30, 2005)

I tell me mates when i go .....but i dont tell my missus....she gets the [email protected] what she dont know wont hurt her ...as long as someone knows were you are i think that fine


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

I always inform my wife, being a rock fisherman as well, I give her my return time as well. We have talked through the "what if" and she knows who to contact and has come to accept my (our) dangerous past time. When on holidays, she will come to the beach awaiting my return, and she states that it is almost impossible to spot me when I am out fishing (less than 1 km offshore), so you do need to rely upon your own actions to save yourself in all situations.

Reading some of these near miss stories and the result of what should have been done, is a great learning and maybe should be in the Wiki under "Safety". Cause, some of the gear mentioned always looks a little expensive when browsing through the shops, but when committed to purchasing a product based upon safety, it comes into balance. I always wear my PDF, tie my paddle to the yak, (still unsure about tieing myself to the yak, need to investigate tie offs that won't wrap me up and drown me in a capsize), carry a spare pull apart paddle.

My scare came when anchoring in a strong current, when I stupidly threw the anchor acrossmyself and the yak, so that when the anchor grabbed, it started to bite into my legs and started to tip the yak into the current, I panaciked, as there was no way of relieving the situation, and with the chop and swell of the sea, it could have turned ugly (capsizing in a raging current, 1 km offshore), luckily I had learnt from previous readings to have a sharp knife handy, and I was able to severe the anchor rope, and paddled off home a bit sore and sorry, but more experienced.

Be wary of strong currents, especially if pushing broadside on to a yak hull.

cheers Straddie


----------

